# see thru cheek stain pictures!



## tiffie0023 (May 4, 2006)

I saw in some other threads that people were eager to see the new cheek stains... I'm not sure if pics have been posted yet (sorry if they have), but here's some pics of awash in pink, plus size comparisons next to tarte. The MAC one is pretty small, .34 oz compared to tarte's 1.5 oz...

http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d1...9/100_0264.jpg

http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d1...9/100_0265.jpg

http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d1...00_0267_00.jpg


----------



## JoyC (May 4, 2006)

oooh! thank youuuuuuuuuuu!!!!! i jus wanna kiss u! ahahhahaha~
but am i the only one who thinks the packagin not so appealin......pretty boring~


----------



## bebs (May 4, 2006)

I saw them today at the pro store... and ehh I didnt reall like them to much and does anybody know where they want us to post pictures of the new collections


----------



## Janice (May 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bebs* 
_does anybody know where they want us to post pictures of the new collections_

 
You can post your pictures in MAC Chat.


----------



## Parishoon (May 4, 2006)

so now we know the deal w/ the sponge applicator

it's like those coloured window markers


----------



## mspixieears (May 5, 2006)

For some reason I assumed they'd be like the former cheek stains or pro glosses and come in those cool squeeze tubes. I wonder if these will be easy to apply?


----------



## Sophia84 (May 5, 2006)

Ohhh they look soooo black!! what color are they??


----------



## 2_pink (May 5, 2006)

Hmmm..not sure about the packaging. The sponge tip applicator looks weird. That looks pretty dark to be pink...but i guess they come out much more sheer.


----------



## tiffie0023 (May 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sophia84* 
_Ohhh they look soooo black!! what color are they??_

 
I think that that color descriptions on specktra are switched? Under color stories it says:

"Subtle hint - sheer soft warm pink
Awash in pink - cool see thru vivid purple red "


But I tried them both on my hand in the store, and subtle hint look like a blue-based red and awash in pink looks like a true sheer pink. And wouldn't it make sense that the one with pink in the name is actually pink?

Anyway, they look super dark but go on sheer. I'm gonna try wearing it today and see how it goes!


----------



## tiffie0023 (May 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_For some reason I assumed they'd be like the former cheek stains or pro glosses and come in those cool squeeze tubes. I wonder if these will be easy to apply?_

 
stila just came out with ones in tubes like you descriibed - http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...eg  oryId=3865
I wonder if they are any good?

It took me forever just to get the cap off and figure out how to test it on my hand, lol. I'm gonna try it on my cheeks today and we'll see how it goes!


----------



## karen (May 5, 2006)

Thank you so much for the pics! The cheekstains were really the only thing in this collection that I was super-excited about.. and no one seemed to have pics!

I'll definitely be getting both colours(and some lipstains/gelees)!


----------



## lara (May 5, 2006)

Can someone who has one tell me if it's possible to prise off the sponge applicator? 

I want to add these to my kit, but don't want to go through the hoopla of mashing the sponge onto a spatula in order to use it. It's no use having a good product if they're totally crap to use in a hygenic fashion.


----------



## bebs (May 5, 2006)

I'm gonna be going back up to la mon. or wens. and if they will let me take pictures then I'll be more then happy to post them.


----------



## Starbright211 (May 5, 2006)

ooohh, Deodorants!!! LMAO!!!  No really, those are purty colors!!!


----------



## tiffie0023 (May 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_Can someone who has one tell me if it's possible to prise off the sponge applicator? 

I want to add these to my kit, but don't want to go through the hoopla of mashing the sponge onto a spatula in order to use it. It's no use having a good product if they're totally crap to use in a hygenic fashion._

 
I can't tell if you can pry the sponge off or not. However, I couldn't really get the sponge applicator to work well for me, so what I did is just squeeze some product out (it comes out of the hole in the sponge) and apply it with my fingers. So maybe it would be okay to use it like that on your clients?


----------



## karen (May 6, 2006)

Can you tell me if it is a gel like consistency, or is it more liquid?
Thank you


----------



## beautenoir (May 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *karen* 
_Can you tell me if it is a gel like consistency, or is it more liquid?
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I found them more of a liquid consistancy.


----------



## karen (May 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautenoir* 
_I found them more of a liquid consistancy._

 
aww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



All this time I was hoping for gels. Oh well. I'll still probably get them both. Thank you for the info!


----------



## Aprilrobin (May 6, 2006)

wow - they look... disappointing..


----------



## Asphyxia (May 9, 2006)

Ugly, but I'll still get it. :/


----------



## princess (May 9, 2006)

Well guess I will be saving money for Lure.


----------



## myrifle (May 10, 2006)

Quote:

   ooohh, Deodorants!!! LMAO!!! No really, those are purty colors!!!  
 
omg i'm not the only one that thinks that!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm curious as to how these look on and can you wash the sponge?


----------



## Chelly (May 10, 2006)

looks messy


----------



## asteffey (May 10, 2006)

looks germy & pore clogging .


----------



## ms.marymac (May 10, 2006)

I tried one today using the sponge and it was a bit tricky.  The color was ok, but it was a pain to blend, it dries pretty fast.  JMO, though.  I'll stick to powder blushes.


----------



## Isis (May 10, 2006)

Yeah, I'm going to stick with Tarte. But I'm sure I will pick up a couple of the lipgelees.


----------



## mspixieears (May 18, 2006)

bumping for matthea


----------



## midnightlouise (May 18, 2006)

Hmmm.  Thanks for the pics!  I usually stay away from cheek stains, so I imagine this won't change my mind lol!


----------



## matthea (May 18, 2006)

Thanks so much!


----------



## karen (May 19, 2006)

Got my bottle of Subtle Hint today.

I LOVE IT.

damn you naysayers! lol

It goes on very easily, blends like a dream w/ the spongetip applicator(yes, even over foundation!), and is LIGHT.... doesn't even feel like it's there! 
YES, you can see it. It is the lighter of the 2 colours, and on me (NC25) it looks almost exactly like Tarte's "Flush" Cheekstain does. However, it doesn't have that stickiness that the Tarte gels have for the first 1/2 hour or so after applying. 
I *love* my Tarte cheekstains, so trust me when I say the MAC stuff is awesome.
I'll be buying the other shade(Awash in Pink) and will hope like the dickens that MAC comes out with more colours. A Peach would be nice.


----------



## brandiisamonkey (May 19, 2006)

ugh I HATE mine I bought both of them and its just too liqidy for me...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im glad that some of you like them but this just isnt for me!


----------



## Colorqueen (May 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_Can someone who has one tell me if it's possible to prise off the sponge applicator? 

I want to add these to my kit, but don't want to go through the hoopla of mashing the sponge onto a spatula in order to use it. It's no use having a good product if they're totally crap to use in a hygenic fashion._

 
Another MAC MA was telling me that they were able to give samples, so I would assume that there must be a way to take the top off- I can not picture them smashing it into sample containers.


----------



## karen (May 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Colorqueen* 
_Another MAC MA was telling me that they were able to give samples, so I would assume that there must be a way to take the top off- I can not picture them smashing it into sample containers._

 
they probably just squirt it out. It comes out pretty easily with a slight squeeze.


----------

